# Interesting question, Fursuits in class?



## Texywolf (Jun 23, 2009)

Would it be against the school or college rules to wear a fursuit in class? XD I thought it'd be bold and I could get a few laughs out of it. I don't have one yet, but I may just do it for a prank, or if I want to be bold. Most of the people in my classes know me and know I'm not creepy, so they'd probably go to the "LOLOL" phase straight from the "WTF!?" phase.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 23, 2009)

Ask your instructor. They might not appreciate having a big disruptive element added. Or they might go along with it. But if they don't like it, than you open yourself up to getting in a good bit of trouble.


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 23, 2009)

It's a good idea to ask, than. Some instructors might actually like it, because it can be incorporated into learning focus. =D


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 23, 2009)

Well I know I'm gonna do it on Halloween for sure. But yeah, better make sure to check if you can so you don't get kicked out of class or eaten by campus police>>


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jun 23, 2009)

I would not recommend that.


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 23, 2009)

i took a "life and carrer development" class at ARC

i mentioned i wanted a carrer in art maninly costumes

i showed a pic of my cat costume to the teacher (she was formally a counsler and works with little kids so she is the "ooggly boogly" "oh its so cute" type)

after of which she was so enthralled that she really insisted i come to class in costume

so i agreed to come on the last day to our end of the 8 week class party

what i did not tell her is i was gonna drag my sister and friend in other costumes i had made along with me.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 23, 2009)

Beastcub, you never cease to amaze me. That must have been so fun!


----------



## NoxTigress (Jun 23, 2009)

I've worn ears and tail into class before, much to the amusement of one of my new teachers on the first day.  She even passed a comment that any cat people [looking pointedly at me in my cat ears and tail] would probably do well.  xD

As for a full suit though... Defintely ask the teacher first.  Because depending on the class it could be very disruptive as it could take the other students' concentration away from the class itself.


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 23, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> Beastcub, you never cease to amaze me. That must have been so fun!



when class was over we walked by another class and the spaztastic teacher came out and nabbed us and asked us to come in and show the class and explain why the hell we were there, he totally loved the costumes. then we began putting our faces in the little slit of the window on each door as we walked out and waited for some one to notice then ran off when the pointed.
it was fun

and oh gawd, we arrived a bit late on purpose and the halls were fairly empty and at the top of the stairs was a guy with his back turned to us talking to a girl and when she saw us she got this happy/shocked expression and the guy thought she was reacting to whatever he was saying and you could hear in his voice that he was like "yes she gets it! she's listening" and he rambles on and the girlrgoes "no, LOOK" and he turned around and just about hit the floor because we were right behind him XD 
it was epic, i wish we had a video cam going as it was trigger happy TV worthy XD


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 23, 2009)

I went to my History Exam wearing my fursuit during Halloween. I scared my Professor a bit and made the class laugh...

I also caught another student cheating on his test.


----------



## midnit (Jun 23, 2009)

i would ask for permision , or go to class the last day before vacation or any other day that are less important then the other days

what for sure is for that im gonna wear mine to buy clothes and to take the bus next week XD


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 23, 2009)

as long as costumes are allowed on campus for halloween then go for it, i came to school on hallween in a fill white gryphon fursuit when i was in highschool which was FIVE YEARS before even hearing the term fursuit or furry (i did not learn about furries untill i was almost 20)


----------



## Shino (Jun 24, 2009)

I probably could of gotten away with it back when I was in HS, but since I graduated, they got a nazi of a principal whose sole purpose in life is to make the students miserable.

Definitely could of in college, though. You can get away with damn near anything on campus.


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 24, 2009)

Awesome, now I totally want to do this. Ofcourse, I'm going to ask first. But if I can get my paws on a fursuit before I graduate next year, I'm definately gonna try and wear it.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jun 24, 2009)

Personally, I normally do it on Halloween at my college. Walk around campus all day. I've worn digigrade legs to class with tail, but that wasn't the weird part. The professor came to class in a gorilla mask, hands and worn a nice business type suit with it.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jun 25, 2009)

I wore my tail in school on Tuesday, well I put it on in school and I got the obvious weird looks, but in the end nobody really cared and just laughed and thought WTF ^^


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2009)

I actually really admire those with the courage to wear suits or even partials to class/other things. It's not really my thing, but I think it shows a heck of a lot of guts to really just allow that to be seen that that's who you are, because people can be real mean and nasty about that sorta thing. That's really cool.  Kudos to all you courageous people.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, considering every kid in my school has some form of Autism, it's like normal for someone to come in wearing something different...


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 25, 2009)

DragonFoxDemon said:


> Personally, I normally do it on Halloween at my college. Walk around campus all day. I've worn digigrade legs to class with tail, but that wasn't the weird part. The professor came to class in a gorilla mask, hands and worn a nice business type suit with it.



man why could'nt i get any of the really eccentric teachers!


----------



## Linzys (Jun 25, 2009)

I've put a fursuit head on to demonstrate how the jaw worked in my art class, but I never just..wore one in class just for the hell of it.

I did donate my first fursuit head to my art teacher though for her to show other students.


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah, I'd wear one just for the heck of it. =D I'm pretty sure all of my friends would get a kick out of it, if they don't try and burn it first. Seriously, my friends' reaction to everything: burn it. I guess it's a phaze but-*cuts off and stares at a flame* Look at the pretty colors! Ooooh!


----------



## NightWolf714 (Jun 29, 2009)

Ask the instructor, of course. Never had trouble with just tail and ears, but realize that most schools have rules against things that would be distracting. I would also not suggest it for high school. 8 hours straight in a fursuit is not a good idea because you can overheat and all. For college, it should be fine because you can usually schedule in breaks and all.


----------



## AuroraTheCat (Jul 1, 2009)

i have worn my half suit to school in 8th grade once (tail, hand paws, and feet paws). It was pretty awseome. lots of ppl were like omg thats so wierd! but i didnt care. it was awesome and i want to do it again lol


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 1, 2009)

We had a Character Day at school this year. We were supposed to dress up as any character we wanted from our favorite books or movies. I wore my ears and my tail under the pretense that I was "dressing up as Balto." No one attacked me or anything. :3


----------



## Corto (Jul 1, 2009)

Not to steal the fun away or whatever, but unless you got permission I can see it going very badly, for the same reason someone wearing a full pirate costume or impersonating a Village People would: It would be an enormous distracter. 

And if you sit in the front and block people's view it would also be kind of annoying. 


Texywolf said:


> It's a good idea to ask, than. Some instructors might actually like it, because it can be incorporated into learning focus. =D



What do you mean by that?


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 2, 2009)

oh yeah
for twin day in the 10th grade i brought my chihuahuha and wore a halfsuit of her

this was a full 6 years before i had even learned of furry fandom


----------



## wolf with earrings (Jul 2, 2009)

once i get the courage to convince my parents that i'm a furry and make them believe i'm not crazy, i'm gonna try and get a tail and ears from someone *cough*BEASTCUB*cough* and wear them to school.
anyway, good idea! i'm gonna try and get some ears over the summer break, and wear it on the first day of school. 
EDIT:*cough*ijustsentyouanemailbeastcub*cough*


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Jul 2, 2009)

hay im kinda new to the fandom but i kinda stick like glue to anything that i feel is true to me so if i had the acctual gear i would totaly do this. my school has plenty of dress up days and everyone already thinks im some insane menetal nutcase. so it would be funny to see their reactions.

now the problem is that im a two tailed black foxx with no money and no job. 

there is no way i could get a job and make enough money to get this when i already have so many other plans. (i am trying to save up over 3100$ before next summer) but i would totaly do this and post pics with some of the people from my school. knowing them they get distracted so easily they would be playing with my tails more than i do. now im rambling and topic breaking.


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh dear god, I would totally do that if I had one. The people in my class would kind of expect it. I mean, everyone knows. I mean literally EVERYONE. I would laugh my ass off if I did it, it would confuse many many people.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 3, 2009)

X3
beastcub, when I was in 4th and 5th grade I made 2 birdsuits out of paper and fun foam. in 4th grade I was a pigeon and in 5th grade I was a golden eagle.
XD I only learned about furries about a year ago.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Jul 7, 2009)

I wore a chicken costume to school on Halloween once. Aaand...it didn't fit in my locker in PE and I didn't want it stolen. So I wore my PE clothes OVER it and ran laps and everything with it on. xD Then we had to play dodgeball. Everyone was yelling "GET THE CHICKEN!" 

I wore that darn thing for EIGHTEEN HOURS STRAIGHT. Because we left for Halloween activities right after school and stayed out late. That was fun. (Both sarcastically fun, and non-sarcastically fun)

I made paws tails and ears for all my friends once (over 20+ people in our group) and we all wore them to school on a Friday. The teachers and principal deemed it 'Furry Friday.' We had some HUGE black security guard dude guarding us from haters. 

And I've brought fursuit heads to school on multiple occasions to show teachers.

I also showed up to school last Halloween dressed as Hannibal Lecter....IN a straitjacket. I rigged it so I can unhook it myself. My teacher showed up as a giant penguin.

Then that night I didn't finish my fursuits, so I went out and bought some creepy-ass clown costume and ran around in that all night. Got harassed by some drunk Jester dude and had to run through a back alley to escape him and all his clown friends who were yelling something about wanting to rape me. ._.

I'm really nervous about wearing fursuits in public. I don't want to get in trouble, as I know there are anti-mask laws... But I'll be out in public a lot in fursuit in the next few months. I'm currently working on a huge secret thing that involves mascot costumes and puppets.


----------



## Amethyst (Jul 8, 2009)

our college does those "Fancy-dress for charity" days, though usually they fail, because its the school wanting money for themselves. I did see someone in a gorilla suit and a 2 robots though. Everyone else went as fairies and stuff.

Once a guy in a monkey mascot suit ran out of the school and into the football fields at lunchtime, creating havok and getting attacked by kids. I think I have a photo somewhere...

EDIT;







 here he is.


----------



## Shino (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow. Looks like a curious george halloween costume. Actually... yeah. It is. I remember seeing that in the mall store like two or three halloweens ago.

I should talk to my old high school and see if they'll let me wear my suit during spirit week next semester...


----------



## Aysling SilverFox (Jul 8, 2009)

My mate wore his tail to school before I became a frosh this year, and got yelled at by the dickweed dean of students (who loves the popular people), but he kept doing it and the dean eventualy gave up.
So, I've worn tails to school...the only one (besides the kids, who will yank the tail if your in highschool) who had a problem with it was my family, who hate anything strange/unusual/weird even though they should have gotten used to strange/unusual/weird because thats me in a nutshell. I'm gonna wear my partial to school when it's halloween this year, if I get it done this summer.


----------



## SideSwipe (Jul 9, 2009)

I brought my fursuit head to school and let my friend wear it at lunch. My and him were sent to the office and could have gotten suspended if we didn't have clean behavior records. And my school doesn't really mind many things. I was pretty surprised but any kind of head cover they said could be meant as a quote "Terrorist threat" -.- I'm just glad I wasn't wearing it XDD but I guess it just depends on what school and what not.


----------

